
3 Types of Star Wars Animations on iOS - AdamFort
https://yalantis.com/blog/uidynamics-uikit-or-opengl-3-types-of-ios-animations-for-the-star-wars/
======
kateabrosimova
This component implements transition animation to crumble view-controller into
tiny pieces. UIDynamics, UIKit or OpenGL?

~~~
AdamFort
Great article, thanks

